# Exchanging to Nuevo Vallarta



## since9496 (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you still get Grand Mayan weeks for exchange? And when do you usually get them for Feb 2011.


----------



## TPIRep (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, we do still have the Grand Mayan resorts available for exchange however we do not have our 2011 inventory as of yet.  We should have it in the next month or so.


----------

